

UK Electrical socket safety covers are "absurd and dangerous" say engineers - dave1010uk
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/5039454/Electrical-socket-safety-covers-are-absurd-and-dangerous-say-engineers.html

======
chris_dcosta
Having travelled the world, I had long thought that the british plug design
was one of the safest if not the safest design in the world.

There is no other plug that I'm aware of that locks the live and neutral the
way the british plug does, and it requires some physical effort in order to
hack it.

Having kids myself I can see the use of plug protection caps in other
countries where the holes are completely exposed (I live in one such country)
but to have a cap, that effectively renders the built-in protection useless
has to be wrong. If anything it should enhance rather than override the
mechanism, which could easily be achieved with good design.

